# [Gave up]MSI GP70 Laptop backlit keyboard issue

## destroyedlolo

Hello,

I just own an MSI GP70 2PE Leopard which is running like a charm on Gentoo, yeaaahhh   :Very Happy: 

I'm trying to get the backlit steelseries keybord to work and found this software.

Unfortunately 

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to open MSI Led device.

  (running as root).

As far understood, this device is reachable thru HID so shown as USB device.

But  

```
# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 8087:07dc Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 007: ID 04e8:689e Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd GT-S5670 [Galaxy Fit]

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Do I have to enable something in the kernel or somewhere to access to this device ?

ThanksLast edited by destroyedlolo on Tue Feb 24, 2015 10:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

you may check your software for hints for that. you may get a hint somewhere in the docs to add a piece of software to get that functionality.

when it is an usb device it should show up basically with lsusb.

no idea waht steelseries does and how the keyboard is connected on your laptop. even so you wont see much as they cables in a laptop do not really tell how they are connected when you check the hardware.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Drivers exists only for m$ but their are some counterpart on Linux, as the link I provided.

Backlight control is done thru HID (as I can see in the code), but :

this tool doesn't find the keyboard by its ID

lsusb doesn't see it as well

So I wander if I need to add something on the kernel.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

asus for example had some different ids for their asus-oleds on different type of notebooks.

must be similar. 

thats the reason iam still on a 6 years old asus gamer notebook. these are only windows onlynotebooks tehse days. or overheat or are unmaintainable

you may read the full output of lshw. it sometimes helped me to solve issues

----------

## destroyedlolo

Well, the response is simple : unlike the rest of the serie, this particular model doesn't have backlit   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

